# I will draw bettas!



## Midnight Bettas (Jul 19, 2011)

Hi! If you want to get your betta drawn for free you've come to the right place! I will draw any betta and any kind of back round of your choice. I also need to know if you want it colored or just lineart. If you don't like it i will draw you a new one. You can also share theese photos with anyone but just give me credit! I hope you enjoy my pictures!


----------



## FireKidomaru (Jan 24, 2010)

Ooooo!! Yes please!! I have some pictures in my album where you can look...you can choose one or two or all of them..whichever you want  thanks a ton!!


----------



## HelloThere123Betta (Jul 16, 2011)

Do one of my Bruce please! Thank you!:-D


----------



## rosefoo (Feb 9, 2011)

Can you please draw Gillie? I would like him colored in. Thanks!


----------



## PhilipPhish (Mar 6, 2011)

Can you make me one of Tigger? (see my albums)
just a white background please. : )


----------



## Midnight Bettas (Jul 19, 2011)

im sorry this has been taking so long! im just really busy. I am almost done with all of yours. I should be done by tommarow.


----------



## rosefoo (Feb 9, 2011)

Yay! I can't wait!


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

Can you do Red? (colored please)


----------



## Midnight Bettas (Jul 19, 2011)

yes i can


----------

